# Did the Tour de Lion happen...



## njmtbbg (Aug 19, 2003)

this morning at Branch Brook? Just wondering,

B.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

*apparently so...*

the bikery web site has some results posted >> 

http://www.montclairbikery.com/page/page/1776485.htm

also there is some discussion of the 1-2-3 race on their discussion board. 

I avoid that series, because:

a) i don't want to start intervals in early February

b) It's a crashfest.


----------

